# Halloween music on sounds of the season??



## Ruballo12 (Jun 24, 2013)

I forgot when the Halloween music starts on the music choice.anyone when it does??


----------



## Fei Lacan (Oct 16, 2012)

Last year it started on October 16th, if memory serves.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

Fei Lacan said:


> Last year it started on October 16th, if memory serves.


Yes, usually a couple of weeks before Halloween. Try halloween radio on Pandora until then.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

there's several halloween channels on slacker, live365, and jango all year too....


----------

